# hap id



## matto (Apr 3, 2012)

hi guys

i brought 10 of these as copadichromis chrysonotus which they are definately not can someone tell me what they are

http://www.fnzas.org.nz/fishroom/viewto ... 48#p622848


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Have no idea but interested to see the answers...


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

I had my guesses on an earlier thread.
Kind of hoping someone else would give it a go this time. :wink:


----------



## Catfish Dan (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm not good on face shapes, but our C. chrysonatus fry all had 3 spots like those.


----------



## matto (Apr 3, 2012)

:-?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Copadichromis chrysonotus is a name that has been often used for Scienaochromis fryeri hybrids out of the orient. Now, they usually don't look like this fish though.

The only answer that makes any sense, if this fish is pure, is one of the Otopharynx fish.

http://www.cichlidae.com/gallery/species.php?id=1043

Of course, most of these fish are pretty rare in the hobby. How exactly would a rare fish, which should make it special, end up in somewhere like New Zealand improperly labeled? Call me skeptical, and even if we conclude that it looks somewhat like one of these Otopharynx, the far more logical explanation is that it is some type of pretty hybrid.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

It looks quite like pictures Otopharynx tetrastigma but I can not believe that fish would be missold and to be honest I have never seen them for sale.

I think we have a similar problem with the fish sold as Lethrinops intermedius. They clearly are not the right fish nor are they Tramitichromis intermedius but no one seems to know what they realy are. We have to guess hybrid. Sad with a lot of folk have that fish and they payed good money for one with a real scientific name and it is not right. That one has being splashed across the web as a genuine pure wild type. 

All the best James


----------



## matto (Apr 3, 2012)

they are getting bigger ,i will try for some more pics when i find my camera charger! cheers


----------



## Protazerg (Aug 28, 2007)

I know its not Otopharynx tetrastigma, because the males are a greenish color with red fins, like this one here...

http://www.cichlidenareal.ru/userfiles/ ... /mc117.jpg

could it be possible your fry are Tramitichromis intermedius? which is what the tetrastigma used to be called before they discovered that they were two different fish. The intermedius is also more of the blueish color. But I may be incorrect. I have a wild Pair of chrysonotus, and indeed you are right on that, those are not like them at all lol.


----------



## matto (Apr 3, 2012)

the spots on those are larger and differently placed to mine but look similar color and shape wise


----------



## matto (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## matto (Apr 3, 2012)

hello?


----------



## FedEXguy (Feb 24, 2005)

One of the Otopharynx lithobates or a hybrid thereof, IMO. Looks very similar to ones I used to have.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Look very similar to a lot of fish. Really don't think Otopharynx lithobates is even a possibility. need a male to color up.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Yep I see what Protazerg says from the adults on the original link.
Very like http://users.kent.net/~lisab/Tintermedius.html
But by no means take my guess as an Id.
Or that the names on that link are right "_Lethrinops intermedia, Trematocranus intermedius_" for the fish.

All the best James


----------



## matto (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## matto (Apr 3, 2012)

:-?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

You are going to have to accept that they are probably hybrids. They don't look exactly like anything pure.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Fogelhund said:


> You are going to have to accept that they are probably hybrids. They don't look exactly like anything pure.


I have not find anything pure that looks like them iether.


----------



## matto (Apr 3, 2012)

my local fish shop has just brought some in :lol: ,my male is starting to color up


----------



## matto (Apr 3, 2012)

one is holding lol


----------

